# he keeps biting (attempting)



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

my 5 and a half month German shepherd "rocky" just wont stop attacking/snapping his jaw at me. i mean he's a good dog. its just that every now and then when im outside just playing with him he'll start biting me(mostly my shorts). ive tried many things but nothing seems to work. all i can do is just leave him alone. any advice would be appreciated. 
thanks


:help:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you are outside playing, what are you doing w/ him? Do you play fetch w/ him? Is he in any classes? 
Tug at his age is a no-no because of teething, so redirecting his mouth to something other than you is what I would do. How old was he when you got him? There is a "sticky" on bite inhibition, that is full of good advice/info.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since you are a new poster, I will not make any nasty comments about shorts in CA, when it is about 34 degerees here, LOL! 

Little land sharks, yes they are. 

Be consistant and calm. You can say "Eh! no bite." and remove your shorts from where he can latch on, and ignore the puppy for a few minutes. As soon as he plays rough, game over. He WANTS to play. He will learn that when he bites down, the game is over. He will get it. 

A lot of people swear by the distract him to an appropriate chew object. I do not know how this would not be a reward for biting. But GSDs are generally smarter than we are and can figure out the difference even if it is not apparent to us.

When my pups are chewing, I make sure there are bones and ropes, and sometimes frozen ropes for them to work their teeth on, because they have to chew. 

You can say, "Ouch, those are MY fingers, THIS is your chewie." And give him the chewie. 

I also teach my pups GENTLE. I do it with a treat, and I make them take the treat NICE or GENTLE. Starting with the treat in the open palm, and as they get that, I move it to my fist, when they are good at being careful taking it from my fist, I will move it to betweein the thumb and first finger. This is a great target for dogs to get fingers too. But EVERYONE that will offer your dog a treat will do it this way. So it is good to teach him to take it GENTLE. Once they will stop themselves and noticeably be careful when taking the treat, when you remind them GENTLE.

Then you can apply GENTLE to other things, like the baby. GENTLE with the BABY. It reminde an exhuberant puppy to slow down and be careful.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

selzer said:


> You can say "Eh! no bite." and remove your shorts


:rofl::hammer:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is 8 months and when he is excited he still mouths and nips....except now it's with REAL teeth....
I always say.....GENTLE...I think it's a great way to teach them it's ok to use their mouth but they must be in control and calm...I feel there is no way for Jake not to ever use his mouth. JMHO

I can't imagine a time where Jake's mouth won't be open


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL!!!! 

That really does sound pretty bad!

So quit talking about shorts in November!!!


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

> You can say "Eh! no bite." and remove your shorts


No pants eh? Sounds like a party!


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> When you are outside playing, what are you doing w/ him? Do you play fetch w/ him? Is he in any classes?
> Tug at his age is a no-no because of teething, so redirecting his mouth to something other than you is what I would do. How old was he when you got him? There is a "sticky" on bite inhibition, that is full of good advice/info.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


usually ill just sit down on a swing we have and he'll come close to me. then he'll start jumping on me . then he starts runing around. next thing you know ill be walking around in my backyard and he'll comeout of no where and grab my shorts. sometimes i think it just because he's teething
and why shouldnt i play tug. i thought that was supposed to satisfy him when his teeth hurt. 
he was 11 weeks when i got him. 
:help: more help would be appreciated. i plan on keeping this dog for the rest of my life but if i cant change him im going to have to give him away to my cousin but anyways your help is appreciated.
thanks


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

selzer said:


> Since you are a new poster, I will not make any nasty comments about shorts in CA, when it is about 34 degerees here, LOL!
> 
> Little land sharks, yes they are.
> 
> ...


i try my hardest to do the baby talk(rocky..... let go.)
but he just doesnt want to listen. 
usually i have to grab him by the collar and just leave him alone outside.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jake is 8 months and when he is excited he still mouths and nips....except now it's with REAL teeth....
> I always say.....GENTLE...I think it's a great way to teach them it's ok to use their mouth but they must be in control and calm...I feel there is no way for Jake not to ever use his mouth. JMHO
> 
> I can't imagine a time where Jake's mouth won't be open


i try that alot but just doesnt seem to work.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 3 yo male GSD who STILL likes to "mouth" - not a bite since he doesn't bite down but he loves to mouth myself and wife. Sometimes when he is just walking by you he will open his alligator size mouth and put it on my hand or arm - never a face though. I thinkit is his way of saying "Hi"!

he does now the command "Easy" though and will also start licking if I say "OW" when he is mouthing.

Scares the heck out of people when they see him do it because it does look like he is snapping and biting but so far at least he hasn't made a misteak! And he only usually does it to us or to a couple of close friends that he has known since about 10 weeks old.


----------

